#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست بردتیکان سونی مدلklv-46x350a

## hamid2346

سلام تیکان سونی مدل klv-46x350aنیاز دارم

----------

*bardia.t*,*mehdifull*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام تیکان سونی مدل klv-46x350aنیاز دارم


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. ندارم این تیکان را متاسفانه

----------

*hamid2346*,*mehdifull*

----------

